# Which ring do you wear more often??



## THemenway (Jul 27, 2011)

Assuming that you have them, 
Which do you wear more often, your College ring, Masonic ring, Other, or None?


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 27, 2011)

Right now my masons ring and wedding ring


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 27, 2011)

Masonic ... I promptly lost my college ring about three years out of school.  Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 27, 2011)

Wedding Ring...all the time.  Other rings...some times...


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 27, 2011)

Aw Hell, I lost that one too.  Boy did she hit the ceiling!

_Ce la vie

:bored:_


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wear Masonic ring on my right,collage ring on the left,filling in for my wedding ring.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 27, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Aw Hell, I lost that one too.  Boy did she hit the ceiling!
> _Ce la vie:bored:_


That's why I picked out an inexpensive James Avery wedding band for myself. If I lose it, replacement is cheap and easy!!!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 27, 2011)

i think my wedding band is gold, i havent seen that sucker in years.


----------



## eagle1966 (Jul 27, 2011)

masonic ring all the time


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 28, 2011)

So far just my wedding ring. It never leaves my hand. I am sure that once I am raised the Masonic ring I received from my late father-in-law will be the same way.


----------



## chadwalker67 (Jul 28, 2011)

I wear my Masonic ring most of the time but every once in a while I'll wear my OddFellow ring.


----------



## tom268 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wedding ring all the time, chapter ring most of the time when outdoors, lodge ring when in lodge.


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

Blue Lodge and wedding.....all the time so mama is happy!


----------



## dnewman3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wedding on left....masonic on right.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 29, 2011)

bullrack33 said:


> .....all the time so mama is happy!



I truly believe they fake "happy" too.  

The female gender is a constant threat to the ManCard as we know it.


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 30, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> I truly believe they fake "happy" too.



Yep...and some by their own admission fake it while they plot which rules to change while we are not looking...:001_huh:



jwhoff said:


> The female gender is a constant threat to the ManCard as we know it.



...guarding the ManCard requires constant vigilance...once lost, very difficult to regain.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 30, 2011)

OK, Now I don't have to do a poll on who has been sentenced to life, errrrrrrrrr I mean married, LMAO!!


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm 27 and a half years into a life sentence....LOL


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 30, 2011)

Iam 15 down,gaotu only knows the rest of my life sentace.


----------



## Ashlar (Jul 31, 2011)

I wear my wedding band when I remember to put it on and the same goes for my Masonic ring (anymore) . If I am going out I will put it on but if I am just beating around , then I normally do not wear it .


----------



## Bogey08 (Aug 1, 2011)

My wedding ring all the time and my Masonic ring when ever I feel it is warranted.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2014)

The only two rings that I wear are my wedding band and Masonic ring. I wear both all of the time.


----------

